
Show HN: Mediakito – Resume for Your Website - wojk
https://mediakito.com
======
wojk
Hey,

I'm happy to share with you my side project. It's a SaaS tool for bloggers -
it allows them to create Media Kit.

There are no similar tools on the market, people are building Media Kits from
scratch or buy templates which are difficult to edit.

I was struggling with this process too, so decided to address the problem by
building Mediakito:

\- You can create Media Kit within a few minutes

\- It's always up-to-date thanks to integration with Google Analytics and
social media (FB, Twitter, Instagram, Pinterest, YouTube)

\- It's accessible via custom URL on desktop/mobile

\- It contains all useful information for potential advertisers/partners

Sample Media Kit: [https://mediakito.com/igol](https://mediakito.com/igol)

Generally, I wanted to build the easiest way to create a Media Kit for
bloggers.

Let me know what do you think. Thanks!

~~~
MH15
What is a Media Kit?

~~~
wojk
It's a document which bloggers send to advertisers. It should contain website
& social media statistics, audience profile, available services, etc.

